# poly tunnel town



## rugbyken (Jan 20, 2018)

almeria southern spain is known as this but it’s not surprising the temperate climate and black soil is so fertile the geraniums on this aire are bushes up to 4 ft high and in flower now they have self set seedlings all around them i took a few back last year and they did very well at home spotted this little one today so with a cut down milk bottle on its way home


----------



## vwalan (Jan 20, 2018)

many of the polytunnels are really built on scrub land . 
over the years have watched them clear the land and build them . 
most use grow bags , then pile the soil each year in other places every year. now many tunnels are being removed and the grow bag soil spread on the land making good fields . 
its been amazing over the years watching it . 
mind they are lost now morocco as loads of tunnels in what was desert but spreading growbags they are slowly turning the desert into land to grow things . 
they do have huge desalination plants to help that years ago nobody had . they desalinate the sea etc . 
fantasic what can be done .


----------

